# Juwelier Daily Quest



## Ordischa (22. November 2010)

Ich habe eine kleine, und ich glaube auch, nicht ganz unberechtigte Frage.Leider habe ich auch keine Antwort bisher gefunden. Wenn es in Dala keine Portale mehr gibt würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Dailys die man bisher in Dala angenommen hat weiterhin in Dala annehmen muss oder ob die Questgeber hierfür woanders hinkommen. Betrifft ja nicht nur Juwe sondern auch kochen, angeln etc.

Über eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Erdwusel (30. November 2010)

Ich denke mal, das es für den neuen Content die Quests dann auch in SW ioder so geben wird.
Was willst dann noch mit den Juwe-Symbolen für die jetzigen Steine, da wird es wieder neue Symbole geben.


----------



## Yeherros (30. November 2010)

Ich vermute mal, das der neue Questgeber in Sturmwind im Juwelierladen steht (An der Aussenseite des Handelsdistrikts). dort wirst du dann auch die entsprechenden "Cata-Rezepte" kaufen können.

Der für die WotLK Steine bleibt natürlich wohl in Dalaran

LG Yeherros


----------



## D_a_r_k (30. November 2010)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Bei dem Juweladen in SW kann man sich übrigens jetzt schon die neuen Rezepte anschauen  *schöne ketten und ringe sind schonmal dabei neben den Gems und unseren Berufsbonigems*


----------



## Gott92 (30. November 2010)

Ich weiß, dass man die Koch & Angel-Daily derzeit in Orgrimmar annehmen kann (Horde) - Die Währung die man erhält wird für Cataclysm-Rezepte benötigt. Juwelenschleifer-Daily wird man meines wissens nach auch in Orgrimmar annehmen können, jedoch erst mit Skill 475.

Quelle: Tolle Seite um Berufe zu skillen


----------



## Tank_jr (15. Dezember 2010)

grüsse euch,

ich habe eine generelle frage zur juwe daily.
vor ca. 3 monaten habe ich mich erst entschieden juwe zu skillen. das war kein problem mit lvl 80. die daily in dala konnte ich machen. allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr ab welchem skill ich die machen konnte 

nun bin ich lvl 84 und kann noch keine juwe daily in sw machen. ist das richtig? kann man die juwe-daily erst mit lvl 85 machen, oder brauche ich einen höheren juwe-skill?
meiner ist im moment ca. 465.

danke euch


----------



## campino76 (15. Dezember 2010)

glaub ab skill 475 kannst die juwe-daily in sw annehmen


----------



## Tank_jr (15. Dezember 2010)

ok. ich danke dir.

bb


----------



## Freaklikeme (15. Dezember 2010)

campino76 schrieb:


> glaub ab skill 475 kannst die juwe-daily in sw annehmen



ja die juwe daily gibt es ab 475 in sw direkt da wo der lehrer / Händler ist.
die dala-symbole braucht dann eh keiner mehr. 

nur fehlt mir igendwie der tempo-wille stein in der liste beim händler


----------



## Tank_jr (17. Dezember 2010)

grüsse euch,

gut, nun hab ich die 475 erreicht und kann die daily machen.

da hab ich aber gleich noch eine frage.
ich queste gerade in uldum. seitdem ich den skill 475 habe, dropt jetzt schon zum dritten mal bei einem gegner so eine defekte statue, die ich reparieren soll mit anderen mats wie z.b. elemtium oder so.
ich habe gestern eine statue repariert und ein gutes schmukstück erhalten.
hier ist meine frage:
mit dem reparieren erhalte ich nur das schmukstück, nicht die fähigkeit dieses schmukstück zu erlernen?


danke euch


----------



## John_T_Clark (17. Dezember 2010)

nein du bekommst nur das schmuckstück und auch nur diese für deine Klasse nützlich ist, so kann ein stoffie kein tanktrinket bekommen, so habe ich es verstanden.


----------



## Dexis (17. Dezember 2010)

John_T_Clark schrieb:


> nein du bekommst nur das schmuckstück und auch nur diese für deine Klasse nützlich ist, so kann ein stoffie kein tanktrinket bekommen, so habe ich es verstanden.


Gegenfrage: wie ausgeglichen ist dieses "Aussortieren" denn? Ich meine es ist klar, dass ein Plattentank nichts mit einem Int-Schmuckstück anfangen kann. Aber was ist mit den Hybriden? Beispiel Druide: du hast vier verschiedene Skillungen, solltest also auf vier versch. Schmuckstücke zurückgreifen dürfen - Eule, Baum, Bär, Katze. Woher weiß man welcher Wert bestimmt, was man bekommt?


----------



## Tank_jr (17. Dezember 2010)

hi,

danke euch für die antworten.

ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das sie das so gemacht haben:
je nachdem in welcher skillung du dich befindest, bekommst du die wichtigen stats auf das schmuckstück. ich war als dd unterwegs und hab dd stats bekommen.
ich werde das heute mal mit meiner tankskillung probieren und das ding reparieren.

bye


----------



## tschibbi (17. Dezember 2010)

hmm

also mit der Skillung hat das glaube ich nichts am Hut 
Es kommt auf die Klasse an die du spielst.
Ich spiele Druide und mir sind beim questen in Tiefenheim !4! dieser Juwe Quests (trinkets) gedroppt. Es war nie eins doppelt - eins war für Heal, eins für Caster DD, eins für Melee DD und eins war zum tanken *g*
Denke mal einem Schamanen würden auch alle droppen, bis auf das Tankteil; da er diese Rolle ja nicht erfüllen kann.
Was aus dem jeweiligen Drop wird kann man ja direkt sehen wenn man die Quest annimmt  Und nun euch viel Spaß beim basteln ^^
Ich trage mit meinem Druiden aktuell beide Caster Trinkets, da sie beide mächtig viel INT haben.
Die Trinkets haben alle Itemlevel 346.


----------



## Tommi1981 (17. Dezember 2010)

Bekommt man das rezept bzw. das quest in allen neuen gebieten?
hab gestern bestimmt schon 50 mob´s weggehauen -.-
Bzw. kanns auch in ner ini droppen?
lg Tommi


----------



## Pulmi (17. Dezember 2010)

bei mir ist heute beim questen in vas'jir das questteil gedropt. war als ele unterwegs und hab das heilertrinket erhalten. fand ich super da mein mainspecc auch heal ist. hoffe natürlich noch auf die dd version. wobei ich vorher gar nicht wusste das solche dinge dropen können. war eine positive überraschung.


----------



## tschibbi (17. Dezember 2010)

ja ich wusste des vorher auch net. Ich schätze mal die Teile können überall in den neuen Gebieten random droppen - ab einem gewissen skill in Juwe ... zumindest würd ich das nun annehmen da wir bisher Tiefenheim, Unterwasser-rotz und Uldum gehört haben *g*


----------



## RedShirt (17. Dezember 2010)

Ab 475.


----------

